# Alguien Del Equipo TURBO MTB aqui???



## dhbomber (Nov 7, 2006)

Alguien es integrante del equipo TURBO de montania aqui????
Nacho? Sedly? Lorenza??? Nadie???


----------



## foesfoesfxr (Feb 27, 2009)

este video me lo envio Emmanuel Valencia del equipo Turbo hace un mes aproximadamente.


----------



## dhbomber (Nov 7, 2006)

Jajajajajajaja ese video lo hiso mi Tio!
Mi papa esta en el equipo! En Masters!
Muy buenos amigos la mayoria del equipo!
Gracias por mandarmelo! no lo habia visto!

Yo salgo en uno de los videos de Marco11111111 en youtube....
Es este: Soy el que hace el wili!


----------



## foesfoesfxr (Feb 27, 2009)

pues si eres hijo de Jorge hernandez alias el doc. tuve el gusto que me invitara a su casa despues de la carrera de baja ultraendurance (bajadventours) del año pasado. estuvimos ahi Juan Carlos (cara) y Valencia que por cierto este recorrido es uno o mejor dicho el mas ca... b r on que me ha tocado. con unas trepadas interminables y una tras otra puro pal cielo desde que sales y para esto una semana antes habiamos corrido tambien el chupacabras en Juarez. pero nada que ver con este, ahi conoci a zedli y la pasamos muy bien antes y despues de la carrera.


----------



## dhbomber (Nov 7, 2006)

Ahh en serio aqui estuvo en mi casa? oooh creo que si lo recuerdo! 
Cual es su nombre, por que le enseñe el foro a mi papa y ya se quiere inscribir y todo el show! jajaja Oh pues que bien encontrar a gente conocida por aqui! 
Nos vemos!


----------



## foesfoesfxr (Feb 27, 2009)

Mi nombre es Efren de hecho un dia antes de la carrera cuando yo iba entrando al hotel tu papa valencia y cara venian saliendo y ahi nos presento valencia, de ahi nos fuimos a cenar a un restaurante Italiano con Christian me imagino lo conoces. pero el domingo cuando llegamos a tu casa se me hace que estaba ahi el hermano chico de tu papa y nos pusimos a desarmar la bici de cara que se tenia que regresar ese mismo dia a Gdl. y el cara bien contento por el cuadro ellsworth que se gano en la rifa. por ahi tengo unas fotos que luego te las envio.


----------



## FueLEX8 (May 24, 2008)

Yo conosco a tu tio Marco, de hecho salgo en un video de youtube del cincuenta y seis! Casi todos los martes en la noche nos juntamos para rodar en el lago de Otay Lakes.  

Saludos!


----------



## dhbomber (Nov 7, 2006)

FueLEX8 said:


> Yo conosco a tu tio Marco, de hecho salgo en un video de youtube del cincuenta y seis! Casi todos los martes en la noche nos juntamos para rodar en el lago de Otay Lakes.
> 
> Saludos!


Ahhh en serio! Ohhh que bieeen!
Ssss estoy esperando armar una ibis para unirme a ustedes!  
Quiero ir al 56! se ve bien pro! No anda mi Tio por aqui por los forums???


----------



## FueLEX8 (May 24, 2008)

pues asi vente aunque no tengas ibis, eres bienvenido!

La verdad no se si ande por aqui en el foro, vi a Marco el lunes en el lago y estaban arreglando los puentes.

Saludos!
Christian


----------

